# Como se conecta el jack mono



## cristian_18 (Oct 3, 2007)

hola!
estoy haciendo mi primer proyecto  de electronica que consiste en un amplificador de 10W  .la cosa es que ya lo tengo  casi listo,digo casi,porque no se como se conecta el jack mono hembra. tengo dos cables para su conexion, pero el jack tiene tres patas!no se cuales dos  conectar a mis cables.tengo  un cable  para  el que se conecta  ala punta(creo)y el otro que va al chasis.pero no se cual es cual.alguien pudiera  ayudarme?
aqui dejo   el circuito que realice.


----------



## cristian_18 (Oct 3, 2007)

la entrada es la que se une con C6.ENTIENDO que hay dos conexiones.tengo dos cables a conectar,pero el jack tiene ttres patas.ayuda!


----------



## JV (Oct 3, 2007)

Si tiene 3 patas es porque tiene llave para parlante. Con un tester mides continuidad entre 2 patas, cuando conectas el plug deja de haberla, de esta forma se alimenta un parlante y con los auriculares se silencia. La pata restante es masa.

Saludos.


----------



## cristian_18 (Oct 5, 2007)

entonces tengo que conectar las tres patas  o solo dos?
yo tengo dos cables,uno va al capacitor (C6)y luego al stk.y el otro va a masa.a que patas del jack hembra los conecto? ops: 
muchas gracias por tu ayuda!


----------



## electroaficionado (Oct 5, 2007)

Si el jack que presenta el amigo tiene tres patas, no cabe pensar que pueda ser estereo?digo. una opcion que considerar. habria uqe verlo bien.


----------



## JV (Oct 5, 2007)

Si el indica que el jack es mono, respondo en torno a un jack mono.

Tienes que conectar 2 patas, la de masa y si quieres estar seguro conectas las otras dos juntas.

Saludos.


----------



## cristian_18 (Oct 6, 2007)

yo pedi una entrada  jack   mono.pienso   que  me dieron lo que pedi.
alguien sabe si el jack stereo tiene cuatro patas?    porque abri un amplificador   para ver su conexion y copiarla,pero era un amplificador estereo y su jack tenia cuatro patas.dos de ellas conectadas entre  si.       
para despejar dudas le saco una foto a mi jack  mono que quiero conectar para que me puedan ayudar mejor.gracias y saludos!


----------



## cristian_18 (Oct 8, 2007)

hola!  le saque unas fotos al jack para que se guien.
yo pienso que debo conectar la pata 1(masa) y la 2(conecta con la punta de la ficha que entra)
y la pata 3 (de corte)podria dejarla sin conexion?


----------



## cristian_18 (Oct 22, 2007)

ya se como se conectan les informaciónrmo ala comunidad.
se conectan la pata de masa(la uno) y la pata 2,que hace contacto con la punta del jack macho. y dejamos sin conexion la tercer pata que es de corte.
al menos asi lo conecte yo y todo andubo bien.
saludos!


----------



## HellOhm (Feb 3, 2008)

tenes idea si sirve tambien para conectarlo asi en un bajo electico? porq tengo un problema... 

cuando lo toko no suena y recien cuando toko el microfono con la mano debe ser q hace masa o algo y recien ai suena :S q puede ser?

alguien me ayuda?


----------



## Burguis (Feb 16, 2010)

Pues a mi en un jack de tres patas. que creo que es mono, por las conclusiones a las que he llegado, me ocurre esto: cuando la clavija esta libre no hay continuidad entre las tres patas hasta que conecto el jack macho, en ese momento las dos patas que están paralelas obtienen continuidad, o sea ambas son el mismo canal y con la restante pata no tiene continuidad ambas o sea es masa, porque si conectas esta con la carcasa del macho existe continuidad en esos extremos... otra posibilidad de jack mono.


----------



## Josefe17 (Feb 16, 2010)

Hoal Burguis, un jack con 3 patas puede ser 2 cosas (en 6,5; 3,5; 2,5...), mono con interrupción en la punta o estéreo normal. Si es mono con interrupción en la punta, las patas presentan continuidad sin conectar nada, y al enchufar se desconecta la continuidad. Esto es así para apagar el altavoz. La línea entra por el común (no es la masa, es la punta) y sale por la otra pata al no haber nada conectado. En cuanto se conecta algo, se abre circuito, conmutando y apagando la señal en altavoz. La masa va aislada. Si es estéreo sin interrupción, nunca por sí solo da continuidad, pero si le conectamos un jack mono, la masa de este interconectará la masa de la hembra y el anillo. Para averiguar que conexiones son cada cual, si es abierto se puede ver, sino, métele un cable con un jack stereo macho y busca continuidad con el tester. En tu caso, la hembra es stereo, por lo que para hacer la conexión deja libre el del anillo y conecta la masa y la punta normalmente. Mi consejo es utilizar jacks stereo macho que te evitan el problema. yo hoy por ejemplo he tenido que cambiar en el insti, el conector de una toma de línea mono a estéreo, ya que había puesto un ladrón stereo (no tenía mono) en medio, y al ser mono el equipo había unido el anillo a la punta para unir los canales y como aquí se juntaba la masa con el anillo, la señal se iba al garete.

P.D. He visto circuitos que se conectan gracias a esto, la salida de la masa de la fuente va a la conexión de masa del jack y la masa del circuito, al anillo; así alconectar un jack mono haces puente y activas el circuito

Atentamente
Josefe17


----------



## Burguis (Feb 16, 2010)

josefe17 dijo:


> Hoal Burguis, un jack con 3 patas puede ser 2 cosas (en 6,5; 3,5; 2,5...), mono con interrupción en la punta o estéreo normal. Si es mono con interrupción en la punta, las patas presentan continuidad sin conectar nada, y al enchufar se desconecta la continuidad. Esto es así para apagar el altavoz. La línea entra por el común (no es la masa, es la punta) y sale por la otra pata al no haber nada conectado. En cuanto se conecta algo, se abre circuito, conmutando y apagando la señal en altavoz. La masa va aislada. Si es estéreo sin interrupción, nunca por sí solo da continuidad, pero si le conectamos un jack mono, la masa de este interconectará la masa de la hembra y el anillo. Para averiguar que conexiones son cada cual, si es abierto se puede ver, sino, métele un cable con un jack stereo macho y busca continuidad con el tester. En tu caso, la hembra es stereo, por lo que para hacer la conexión deja libre el del anillo y conecta la masa y la punta normalmente. Mi consejo es utilizar jacks stereo macho que te evitan el problema. yo hoy por ejemplo he tenido que cambiar en el insti, el conector de una toma de línea mono a estéreo, ya que había puesto un ladrón stereo (no tenía mono) en medio, y al ser mono el equipo había unido el anillo a la punta para unir los canales y como aquí se juntaba la masa con el anillo, la señal se iba al garete.
> 
> P.D. He visto circuitos que se conectan gracias a esto, la salida de la masa de la fuente va a la conexión de masa del jack y la masa del circuito, al anillo; así alconectar un jack mono haces puente y activas el circuito
> 
> ...



Hola muchas gracias Josefe17 más aun por responder tan pronto, la hembra es de 6.3mm o 1/4. En esta clavija sin ningún macho conectado, no ofrece continuidad en ninguna pata, una vez conectas el macho, en este caso un adaptador macho estéreo, de 6.35 a 3.5, o sea posee una hembra de 3.5 al final) si da continuidad entre dos patas al mismo tiempo, o sea ambas son lo mismo: la punta, y si pruebas continuidad la que queda con alguna de estas dos no da, pero si da con la base del adaptador (hembra de 3.5), por lo tanto es mono. 
Tienes razón es mejor estéreo, yo tengo una clavija de 3 patas que creo que es estéreo, tiene 3 patas también nunca esta ofrece continuidad entre ellas, ni con jack metido o sin meter. 
Una pata tiene un color cobrizo, sin redondear creo que es el anillo, otra pata es color plata normal y la tercera es claramente tierra o masa,si miras dentro de la clavija ves que tiene dos "placas" que enganchan la punta  y el anillo, supongo que masa lo cogen de la parte de arriba del jack.
Interesante utilidad ese interruptor por medio de la masa, en pedaleras de guitarra se utiliza el anillo de una hembra estéreo, para hacer de interruptor también juntando las masas a través de la unión de la hembra estéreo y el macho mono
Muchas gracias de nuevo


----------



## Josefe17 (Feb 17, 2010)

Por favor, si pudes saca unas fotografías de calidad del conector (y si puedes del macho), para ver sus estructura y aconsejarte mejor. Prueba con un jack macho stereo suelto a ver que pasa.

P.D. Creo recordar haber visto una hembra de 3 patas mono (las dos que hacen continuidad dan a la punta solo al conectar) por lo que te pido lo de las fotos para verificarlo.

Atentamente
Josefe17


----------



## Burguis (Feb 17, 2010)

Hola  buenas josefe17, mira aquí te envio unas fotos estas son del jack mono http://img31.imageshack.us/img31/3729/mono1.jpg
http://img46.imageshack.us/img46/1060/mono2.jpg
http://img682.imageshack.us/img682/8223/mono3k.jpg
http://img42.imageshack.us/img42/7918/machost.jpg
como puedes ver es una hembra de tipo aérea de una calidad no muy buena, introduciendo el adaptador jack stereo las dos patas paralelas, ofrecen continuidad, la otra es masa y cuando la quitas no hay continuidad en ninguna.
muchas gracias de nuevo josefe17


----------



## Josefe17 (Feb 17, 2010)

Justo lo que te decía, una mono con 3 patas (masa y las otras dos a la punta, al haberme dicho una cobriza, me habías hecho dudar), conecta solo una a la punta y otra a la masa (o las dos, o si quieres, aprovecha la propiedad interruptor). Oye, dices que es una aérea mala, ¿cuáles son las buenas?

Atentamente
Josefe17


----------



## Burguis (Feb 17, 2010)

Hola josefe17, la de punta cobriza era otra jack que tengo, también de tres patas. Pues buenas... la verdad es que no se, pero pensaba yo que esta es de las malas, le sale un trozo de plástico, vamos que en acabados no tienen muchos miramientos.
La otra clavija que te hable es esta:
http://img715.imageshack.us/img715/4923/stereo3.jpg
esta por las comprobaciones que hecho la parte plata el anillo y la cobriza la punta y la otra es la masa.
Perdona las molestias y muchas gracias de nuevo josefe17.


----------



## Josefe17 (Feb 17, 2010)

Cobre anillo, plata punta


----------



## Burguis (Feb 17, 2010)

josefe17 dijo:


> Cobre anillo, plata punta



ok josefe17 muchas gracias, me habre liado entonces al comprobar las patas
muchas gracias de nuevo


----------



## Josefe17 (Feb 17, 2010)

Si acaso métele el tester y compruébalo, ha salido de memoria y no me fío mucho

Atentamente
Josefe17


----------



## Burguis (Feb 17, 2010)

Pues comprobado en este por lo menos es anillo plata, cobre punta
Saludos Josefe17


----------



## Josefe17 (Feb 17, 2010)

Vale, si lo has probado, ratificado queda, ya lo comprobaré yo cuando tenga hembras libres (no penséis mal, tipo jack).

Atentamente
Josefe17


----------



## Burguis (Feb 17, 2010)

Pues nos leemos más adelante
saludos josefe17


----------



## evaristolapolla (Nov 15, 2014)

He leido este hilo y sigo sin aclararme del todo. Para no abrir otro hilo que creo que no se puede si ya existe uno abierto sobre el mismo tema, voy a aprovechar este y asi contribuir a que esto se aclare por si a alguien en el futuro le vale de ayuda.

Explico mi tema.

Tengo un detector de metales casero (su nombre es surf pi) que me hice hace unos 4 años y funciona muy bien.

Mi problema es que quiero ponerle una entrada jack para poder utilizarla cuando no quiera que el altavoz principal lo escuche la gente. Quiero que cuando introduzca el jack el altavoz se desactive aprovechando el modo interruptor del jack hembra y viceversa.

Pues el problema es que no me termino de aclarar con las conexiones. 

Voy por partes.

1) Materiales de los que dispongo, son iguales a los mios.







2) Seguidamente muestro las mediciones para comprobar continuidad que he realizado sobre el jack hembra con un multimetro. (los jacks machos que salen en la imagen simulan que dichos jacks estan intrudicidos en los jack hembra y las lineas negras y roja simulan las puntas del tester tal y como las he utilizado) 



3) Estan son las conclusiones que he sacado pero no me fío y necesito que me digais si estan bien o si por el contrario estan mal la forma correcta de conectarlo.

Primero sin el jack introducido




Y ahora con el jack introducido.




Espero que me podais ayudar, gracias.


----------



## colcrt (Nov 5, 2016)

hola me sumo, tengo una pregunta estoy armando un circuito amplificador pero me ha surgido un inconveniente de donde saque el circuito usa un conector de chasis (imagen 1) pero no lo consegui y me toco comprar otro (imagen 2 ) ese como se conecta por que tiene 3 patas de un lado y dos del otro


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 5, 2016)

La forma mas segura es insertar un plug y multímetro mediante ver que conecta con que.

Si es un "Jack" común, sin corte el primer pin es tierra
El segundo banda 2 del plug
El tercero el extremo del plug.


----------



## colcrt (Nov 5, 2016)

perdonen no la piyo  voy a conectar este plug (imagen 1) pero lo que no entiendo es cual es el positivo y cual es el negativo (imagen 2) segun ley es un conetor estereo o eso parece


----------



## miguelus (Nov 5, 2016)

Buenas tardes.

La figura 1 (la de la Izquierda) es un Conector Macho Mono.

Introdúcelo en el Conector Hembra (Derecha).

Ahora, con un Polímetro, mide qué contactos corresponden en cada lado.

En el Conector macho, la punta es el vivo de la señal.

En el Conector Hembra puedes unir los contactos que queden unidos cuando introduces el Macho.

Sal U2


----------



## Yairman (Nov 5, 2016)

Antes debes saber que hay varios tipos de Jack 6.5mm chasis hembra, observa bien está imagen el estéreo trae 6 patas el mono 4:







Debemos prestar especial atención al tipo de jack hembra utilizado y sus conexiones. Aunque hay diferentes tipos de jack hembra para chasis, es fácil confundir algunos de ellos por su gran parecido. 

Un ejemplo de esto es el jack mostrado en la fig.A y el mostrado en la fig.B (que es el utilizado en este proyecto). Ambos son del mismo tipo pero, si observamos la doblez metálica de sus contactos (indicados con flechas en la imagen) vemos como el de la fig.A las lleva a la izquierda y el de la fig.B a la derecha. 

¿Es eso importante? … pues, sí, bastante importante. 

Tal y como podemos ver en la fig.C, al insertar el jack macho los contactos del jack hembra se separan (ver círculos rojos) y la señal que entra por el jack macho no puede llegar a las patas indicadas con una flecha. Por lo tanto, esas 2 patas quedan inoperativas en un jack hembra como el de la fig.B.

Las patas a utilizar para un jack hembra de este tipo serán las indicadas en la fig.D: la marcada con una M será la de masa y la marcada con una V será el vivo de la señal.

Para un jack hembra del tipo mostrado en la fig.A será justo al revés de lo mencionado para el jack hembra de la fig.B.


----------

